# Türkei - Euphrat & Tigris



## khagelay (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo BOardies,

fahre im Sommer in den Osten der Türkei (Hasankeyf + Urfa), und plane dort auch zu fischen.

Jemand schon dort gewesen und etwas Erfahrung gesammelt oder ist das türkische Binnenland noch Neuland?

Grüße


----------



## Khaane (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei - Euphrat & Tigris*

Ich würde es an den großen Stauseen probieren, dort müssten sich große Welse tummeln.

Jedenfalls im türkischen Binnenland um Ankara oder Sakarya herum, befinden sich relativ große Welse in den Stauseen.

Und die Fische sollen schmecken - Aufgrund des klaren Wassers.#h

Vllt. gibt es dort ja auch Gebirgsbäche, wo man Forellen fangen kann - Du solltest dich aber nicht zu weit abseits der Wege begeben, wg. Minengefahr, Entführung, Raubüberfälle etc.


----------

